# Can anyone recommend a cat show?



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

I have never been to a cat show and would love to go to one that I could see a variety of pedigree cats. It would be just for fun and enjoyment of the cats so should perhaps be quite relaxed? Any recommendations in the north west?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

See if there are any shows near to you in the GCCF calendar www.gccfcats.org/show-calendar


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Fab thanks I'll have a look on there!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You may also want to look at TICA shows, they have open judging so more interactive than closed shows
http://www.tica.org/show-calendar


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

As I understand it, TICA shows are like the GCCF Supreme in that the cats are taken to a judging ring. I am not sure why other GCCF shows would be called 'closed.' The system is different in that all the open and miscellaneous classes are judged at the pens with only the Best in Show being judged in a sort of ring setting.

The judges and stewards take a trolley round to every pen. During the morning the public is excluded from the hall in order for the judges to judge the Open classes in relative peace for their and the cats' benefit but in the afternoon, the public are able to get relatively closer to the judges while they are judging. I always found the Supreme much more of a strain for cats and owners alike. The 'audience' is kept at a distance, having to make an effort to see and hear the judging.

I expect both systems would be interesting to a novice just wanting to find out about cat shows but I think the GCCF system is less stressful for the cats.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. It's a whole new world! I guess I just want somewhere that I can see the cats up close and not feel too out of place as a spectator! I wondered if the smaller cat club shows might be more for breeders/ owners of pedigrees and less of the public attend although I've read that everyone is welcome. I thought I might have a day out and try to go to one of the big ones like the national pet show or the supreme which I guess the general public go along to. Although it sounds the supreme could be quite stressful and intense for the people/cats showing, so wouldn't want to add to that!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You will be welcome at any GCCF show, but if you want to see all breeds of cats, it is probably better not to choose a specialist show. You would have to visit loads to see all sorts of different cats. If you lived closer to Godmanchester, I would recommend a show like tomorrow's. It has two all breed clubs and one specialist club all on the same site. It takes place at Wood Green Animal Shelter so there are always lots of people, not just exhibitors, coming to see the cats. Perhaps @OrientalSlave can advise you about large shows in your area.

Alternatively, if you can wait until October, the Cat Chat section on this forum usually has a get-together at the Supreme. The National Show is not any bigger than most area club shows these days unfortunately.

I am sorry I do not know how many cats attend TICA shows. @carly87 may be able to give you more information.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

QOTN said:


> You will be welcome at any GCCF show, but if you want to see all breeds of cats, it is probably better not to choose a specialist show. You would have to visit loads to see all sorts of different cats. If you lived closer to Godmanchester, I would recommend a show like tomorrow's. It has two all breed clubs and one specialist club all on the same site. It takes place at Wood Green Animal Shelter so there are always lots of people, not just exhibitors, coming to see the cats. Perhaps @OrientalSlave can advise you about large shows in your area.
> 
> Alternatively, if you can wait until October, the Cat Chat section on this forum usually has a get-together at the Supreme. The National Show is not any bigger than most area club shows these days unfortunately.
> 
> I am sorry I do not know how many cats attend TICA shows. @carly87 may be able to give you more information.


Oh yes the one tomorrow sounds perfect what a shame. I could have arranged a weekend away with the OH somewhere nearby and conveniently noticed a cat show happening the very same weekend! 

I will see about one of the other shared shows that sounds like a great plan.

And going to the supreme get together would be lovely!

Thanks QOTN


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Other shows at Wood Green, Godmanchester, are Suffolk and Norfolk in May and Eastern Counties and Kensington in July.

Durham and Northern Counties at end of May and Bristol and Cambria at beginning of June. You could go anywhere if you are making it a weekend away!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

Merseyside at St Helens 3rd June, Lakeland at Kendal 17th June, Chester 12th August, then more in September at Manchester and then Leigh. I am in the north west and show at most so if you want to PM me I am more than happy to help


----------

